# William Whately



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 16, 2007)

William Whately, English Puritan (May 21, 1583 -- May 10, 1639) was a noted early 17th century divine. He wrote _A bride-bush: or, A direction for married persons. Plainely describing the duties common to both, and peculiar to each of them. By performing of which, marriage shall prooue a great helpe to such, as now for want of performing them, doe find it a little hell._ (1619); _A care-cloth : or, The cumbers and troubles of marriage_ (1624); _The nevv birth or, a tratise [sic] of regeneration delivered in certaine sermons_ (1628); _The poore mans advocate, or, A treatise of liberality to the needy._ (1637); _The oyle of gladnesse. Or, Comfort for dejected sinners_ (1637); _Gods hvsbandry. tending to shew the difference betwixt the hypocrite and the true-hearted Christian_ (1619); and other works. He debated with John Cotton publically concerning the time the Lord's Day begins (Cotton held to a Saturday sundown to Sunday sundown position; Whately held to a midnight-to-midnight Lord's Day position). His biography was written by Henry Scudder. He is said to have been an avid reader but owned few books, because he had access to a good bookstore in Banbury.


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 16, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> He debated with John Cotton publically concerning the time the Lord's Day begins (Cotton held to a Saturday sundown to Sunday sundown position; Whately held to a midnight-to-midnight Lord's Day position).



Not to open a  but does it really matter?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 16, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Not to open a  but does it really matter?



Yes, it does -- for example, is watching the American Superbowl on Sunday evening Sabbath-breaking or not? Is going out to dinner on a Saturday night Sabbath-breaking or not? There are many practical implications of holding to one view or the other. The real question is, has God told us when the Lord's Day begins or not? If he has, as I believe, then it matters. There have been other threads on that topic which you can read if you are interested.


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 16, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Yes, it does -- for example, is watching the American Superbowl on Sunday evening Sabbath-breaking or not? Is going out to dinner on a Saturday night Sabbath-breaking or not? There are many practical implications of holding to one view or the other. The real question is, has God told us when the Lord's Day begins or not? If he has, as I believe, then it matters. There have been other threads on that topic which you can read if you are interested.



I see your point and will do


----------

